# Waller Co Buck!



## Duck Taxi

Me and my son spend 700.00 a year each on a lease plus feeders and corn and he shot this behind our house on the prairie just south of Waller. What a kick in the pants!


----------



## jtburf

Thanks the way it works sometimes...

Congrats!

John


----------



## StinkBait

Very nice deer, your may never get that smile off of his face! :biggrin:


----------



## dbarham

Same thing happened to me in Manvel back in 99 still the biggest deer to date and I've hunted all over Texas! !


----------



## Swampus

Dude looks pizz off at um!
Good deer.


----------



## Castaway2

Great buck 
nice smile LOl
and 
even better photo bomb by the ghost in the background !!


----------



## stpdiver

I live about a mile from you and I've seen that deer. I shot a big 8 point in the same area last week.


----------



## Law Dog

Nice one, Congrats!


----------



## C-Man87

Congrats, nice buck. How far from The Hill, the ole bar and grill were you huntin. Not tryin to too specific but I am just chillin with the In laws and curious how far you are away from us?


----------



## LoneStarRusticFurniture

Nice buck!


----------



## baitbuckett

very nice!


----------

